# Bought kayak today...now what?



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello kayaker's-bought a used kayak today-any suggestions-I'm 65 alittle worried about stability and carrying it around. Love to fish panfish/bass-will drive to fish. Do not have a place to fish-looking for suggestions-will pay fee if I can fish in your private pond or lake. Thanks-let me know. ML-Rochester Hills Any other info is appreciated-new to the kayak idea.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

You’re in Oakland County, looking for bass and panfish, there are lots of opportunities. That being said I would respectfully suggest you wait for the water to warm up a bit. I’m assuming that you don’t have a drysuit. Being new to the sport it would be safer to wait a bit.
Pontiac Lake is a nice bass lake, as well as Lake Oakland, both right down the road. We have soooo many bass and panfish lakes in Oakland County. There is a no motor, catch and release lake at Independence Oaks. Lake Sixteen off Joslyn has a county park access. There are a couple spring fed ponds at the Bald Mountain North Unit. Stoney Creek also seems to attract a lot of anglers.
Good luck


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

fisheater said:


> You’re in Oakland County, looking for bass and panfish, there are lots of opportunities. That being said I would respectfully suggest you wait for the water to warm up a bit. I’m assuming that you don’t have a drysuit. Being new to the sport it would be safer to wait a bit.
> Pontiac Lake is a nice bass lake, as well as Lake Oakland, both right down the road. We have soooo many bass and panfish lakes in Oakland County. There is a no motor, catch and release lake at Independence Oaks. Lake Sixteen off Joslyn has a county park access. There are a couple spring fed ponds at the Bald Mountain North Unit. Stoney Creek also seems to attract a lot of anglers.
> Good luck


Thanks a lot-appreciate the detail. ML


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Hello. My kayak purchase deal fell through at the last minute. Now looking to buy a used beginner fishing kayak-know of anyone selling used? Thanks. Mark L.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lakeville Lake, Stoney Creek Metro Park and Lake Orion are right in your backyard. Bald Mountain Rec area has options.


----------



## 6thMichCav (Nov 8, 2007)

MLindy said:


> Hello. My kayak purchase deal fell through at the last minute. Now looking to buy a used beginner fishing kayak-know of anyone selling used? Thanks. Mark L.


I would call a sports shop that sells kayaks and see if they have any planned demo dates in May or June (and yes, I know they may be closed, but they may open by then). Try out several established models. at the demo and see what you like best. Then look for that model used.
Kayaks often have different characteristics. What is good for me may be bad for you. Some of them are so stable you have to try hard to tip them over. Others will roll like a surfboard on a bowling ball.

Or, if any of those folks have a kayak on shore who PM you, there may be people who will let you take them for a 15 minute spin? 

To me, a kayak is like a car or a girlfriend or a guitar—I would never commit to a long-term relationship without knowing how it performs first.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

6thMichCav said:


> I would call a sports shop that sells kayaks and see if they have any planned demo dates in May or June (and yes, I know they may be closed, but they may open by then). Try out several established models. at the demo and see what you like best. Then look for that model used.
> Kayaks often have different characteristics. What is good for me may be bad for you. Some of them are so stable you have to try hard to tip them over. Others will roll like a surfboard on a bowling ball.
> 
> Or, if any of those folks have a kayak on shore who PM you, there may be people who will let you take them for a 15 minute spin?
> ...


Hey Man- thank you for your detailed-helpful reply! ML


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Start checking on Craigslist I would think the times were in if their selling the price wouldnt be firm. Then what your price willing to pay point would be. Then to narrow it down some being 65. Dont buy any bargain basement kayak no matter what the price (Dolphin). They have no seat very important, and bottom makes the very unstable almost like a high dollar one that you do tricks with but they are light weight.

For a inland lake pond boat get a 10 ft sit in 55-60 lbs, the fishing models go around 31-32 inches wide. First time kayaker all will seem unstable if you dont have a canoe background. On a decent kayak will only take a couple hrs to get your sea legs. Balance will become second nature like riding a bike. Very hard to tip over unless you want to.

Old Town Vapor or Bass Pro shop Ascend are two very good starter kayaks. The Vapor on price I think still under 600 new the Ascend on the better seat but costs more new and used


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Tito-thank you for the good information. Confused on the sit in or sit on top for fishing-sit in-why? Also, hoping to get an anchor for the front (how to affix?) and want a comfortable seat as I am 65. Can I get a wider more stable one-a little worried on the tip over. Lastly, just transport in my SUV-with a few feet sticking out the back(with flag?). I can launch at public launches , but not pay the fee? Would gladly pay a fee to fish in a private pond or lake-catch and release. Want a light weight flotation devise-not bulky. What do you think?


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

https://paddling.com/learn/kayak-low-brace-stroke/

https://paddling.com/learn/kayak-dimensions/

https://paddling.com/learn/essential-gear-that-all-paddlers-need-to-carry-on-the-water/

https://paddling.com/gear/fishing-kayaks/

Mr. Lindy,
Since your deal fell through, perhaps you would like to educate yourself. When I was starting out, kayak fishing was new, and there were multiple forums discussing the mechanics of new designs, safety, rigging, and of course where fishermen hang out there was some bragging.
I attached some useful articles for your reference.

http://www.coldwatersafety.org/AirTempRule.html


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks fisheater.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

MLindy said:


> Tito-thank you for the good information. Confused on the sit in or sit on top for fishing-sit in-why? Also, hoping to get an anchor for the front (how to affix?) and want a comfortable seat as I am 65. Can I get a wider more stable one-a little worried on the tip over. Lastly, just transport in my SUV-with a few feet sticking out the back(with flag?). I can launch at public launches , but not pay the fee? Would gladly pay a fee to fish in a private pond or lake-catch and release. Want a light weight flotation devise-not bulky. What do you think?


Sit in or on its preference. Sit on more safe on big water if you happen to flip. Just flip it back and climb back on. Sit in will fill with water have to know how to empty it to about 90% then bail or pump the rest out. Have to have a little more skill to hop back in. Small lake swim it to shore to empty.

Sit on is like a raft higher CG has to be longer and wider to have the same stability as a sit in. Higher and wider is harder to paddle as a boat gets longer can be made more skinny to act the same. If your on the move fishing have to learn how to balance the paddle in your lap plus a rod if your a caster. A sit in your body is below the water line very low CG the paddle becomes an arm rest for reeling back in. Sit ins are lighter per size.

If you just paddle around the cheap foam pad seats are OK if your always moving. If you set awhile like when fishing you bottom out and feel like sitting on a rock and legs are more straight getting stiff. 

The better seats are like a small lawn chair really not having a hard bottom. Their raised giving your knee a bend and other more comfortable positions. Always wear your life paddle jacket mid aged out of shape people are always the ones that dont wear them. I think its dont tell me what to do thing. They add warmth even a little too much if your on a long paddle

You can have any amount sticking out as long as you use a red flag in the daytime. At night you need a red light. Dont know on all public launches, on state parks and campgrounds only need the state park $10 number added to your license plate

Things like paddle life jacket get a kayak one anchor add to the price of kayaking. A kayak anchor is an anchor trolly. Meaning you have a pully on the front and rear with a line wrapping around like the old clothes line with a connection loop. 

You keep the anchor stored past your hip. When you deploy it you hook it to the connection. Then you can move the anchor anywhere along that line without moving out of the seat. If theres no wind can drop it straight down.

If windy have to be near the front or rear. If in the center the wind will cross walk you. And have to deal with the waves with the width rather than the length which could end up bad in the right waves


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

There is a 12 ft sit in native water craft forsale in the classifieds here. In the UP though. Good price. And they do not come up forsale very often. 
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/native-watercraft-kayak.684803/#post-8224235

https://nativewatercraft.com/product/ultimate-fx-12-2/

I have a 14 ft native. They are a tunnel hull. Light weight. Designed/stable enough for standing if you want to fly fish etc. Good seat. 
Just a thought. Might work for you.
Check out Franks video's ( a MS member here) https://www.youtube.com/user/BratsNMustard/videos?view=0&sort=dd&shelf_id=1
This should give you an idea how they sit/ride in the water. 
The hardest thing for me is getting in/out compared to a canoe, depending on the launch area. I'm a bit older than you. A canoe your already half way up when seated. But the seating in the native is much more comfortable than canoe's.


----------



## MLindy (Mar 16, 2015)

Thanks for the detailed info ebijack and tito! Good stuff. ML


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I will mention, I spoke to Frank about his 14 native. He is on his second now after 20yrs? Frank convinced me to look for a native. Over other brand kayaks for what I my usage would be. Just easy fishing.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

MLindy said:


> Hello kayaker's-bought a used kayak today-any suggestions-I'm 65 alittle worried about stability and carrying it around. Love to fish panfish/bass-will drive to fish. Do not have a place to fish-looking for suggestions-will pay fee if I can fish in your private pond or lake. Thanks-let me know. ML-Rochester Hills Any other info is appreciated-new to the kayak idea.


The safety stuff many mentioned is the most important part sir. Make sure you know how to recover it when you flip it. It's really a good idea to roll it over and get wet once or twice in shallow water until you can stay calm and do this. Just my advice. Have fun and the fishing part will come.


----------



## mooneyedude (Jan 31, 2011)

I am putting outriggers on my pelican kayak so I don't have to worry about flipping it, there are lots of ideas on you tube. I should have it ready to go before the walleye opener, fish on.


----------



## grousebaby (Aug 7, 2013)

MLindy said:


> Tito-thank you for the good information. Confused on the sit in or sit on top for fishing-sit in-why? Also, hoping to get an anchor for the front (how to affix?) and want a comfortable seat as I am 65. Can I get a wider more stable one-a little worried on the tip over. Lastly, just transport in my SUV-with a few feet sticking out the back(with flag?). I can launch at public launches , but not pay the fee? Would gladly pay a fee to fish in a private pond or lake-catch and release. Want a light weight flotation devise-not bulky. What do you think?


My first kayak was a Future Beach Trophy Angler from Dicks Sporting Goods. It was a ten foot 'yak, which was perfect to throw in the back of the truck (I didn't want to trailer). It was a sit in model, had a double hull design, which made it very stable. I enjoyed it for many years but now I have a sit on top and I love it too. lt is lighter and easier for me to tote when I'm on my own, plus I like hanging my legs in the water when I fish. My husband still prefers the sit in style, although he has never found a seat that is comfortable for him for long. I got us personal flotation devices when they were on sale at Bass pro, they are less cumbersome than a regular life jacket, but then again, no pockets. Kayak fishing is the best, don't be nervous. Just take your time, you'll learn quickly.


----------

